# Upholstery work in Inland Empire



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I need some upholstery work in Inland Empire (or near by). I need the headliner and seats redone on my 64. I'm looking for something factory looking and affordable.

Anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Take it to MAX in riverside.


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

x2 very good work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

How's his pricing?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_auto trim_

_828 E. Holt Blvd._

_Ontario, Ca 91761_

(909) 983-6814
(909) 988-7609


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

depends on how u want your interior and the materials. i bought all my own materials been doing business wit lalo for years good guy.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

can you get rubber mats in a light blue no one sale it only dark blue


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for 1954 chevy 4dr


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

THERES A SPOT ON INDIANA AND JEFFERSON I THINK IT IS , IF YOUR COMMING FROM VAN BUREN ITS ON THE LEFT BY THE BUDS WHEELS OR WATEVER THAT IS.. THEY DO LOWRIDERS AND SHIT


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone, keep the the suggestions coming!


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## corona62 (Mar 25, 2009)

barajasupholstery indina and jefferson in riverside they do good work on lowriders


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 23 2009, 06:11 PM~16071875
> *auto trim
> 
> 828 E. Holt Blvd.
> ...



what happened to johnny(comfort zone)


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by corona62_@Jan 1 2010, 07:48 PM~16156689
> *barajasupholstery indina and jefferson  in riverside they do good work on lowriders
> *



YEPP THATS THEM , I SEEN LOWRIDERS THERE A FEW TIMES...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 4 2010, 12:06 AM~16176697
> *what happened to johnny(comfort zone)
> *


_haven't seen him in a long time . don't know if he's doing any work on cars anymore. he's into Harley's now_


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like there's a few places around here.


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad I saw this, I need to get some prices for my 62 impala.


----------



## Interiorman (Dec 4, 2009)

*We sell the original Impala seat covers, door panels, headliners. In all the factory colors. Bowtie Connections sells our interiors. www.ciadellainteriors.com or call 1-800-875-8390*


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Interiorman_@Feb 21 2010, 04:42 PM~16680079
> *We sell the original Impala seat covers, door panels, headliners. In all the factory colors.  Bowtie Connections sells our interiors. www.ciadellainteriors.com or call 1-800-875-8390
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------

